# Chicken with hurt leg



## nickygio (Dec 24, 2012)

hey guys, my Americana pullet was just adjusting to the flock for a few weeks, and recently she started limping. It got progressively worse in the coming days, and it clearly pains her to walk on it. She now mostly just lays down with her left knee(is that what you call it?) supporting that leg. Is it just a bruised leg? Could it be broken or dislocated? Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## choosewisely (May 2, 2013)

I just posted earlier today about my hen with pretty much the same problem. So far people have suggested to separate her from the rest of the flock so she can heal. Maybe pricked herself or landed hard/wrong when coming off perch. 

Sorry cant really help you much, but I feel your pain!


----------



## nickygio (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks ill definitely consider it. Just some more info on it when she does walk, she can't graspe the ground, her foot slides. Maybe that could help someone find out what it is, but all I know is that she is unable to put pressure on it


----------

